
The Chumby One: More powerful, less cushy - vaksel
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/09/30/the-chumby-one-more-powerful-less-cushie/
======
arfrank
For $100 I could see this gaining greater adoption. I think one thing that
would be beneficial, that they probably have considered, is making the dev
platform easier. I'd love to have one and hack with it and even use it as a
learning tool, if I wasnt restricted to using Flash Lite 3. (Just looked into
it and they have ported a bunch of languages over - maybe the price drop will
make this a platform of choice to hack on)

EDIT: Link for reference to what I found:
<http://forum.chumby.com/viewforum.php?id=7>

------
mr_luc
This article should be plastered with a massive red warning banner that says:

    
    
      CONFLICT OF INTEREST DISCLOSURE
      We are, ourselves, trying to develop a product inspired 
      by the original Chumby that we hope will be its competitor.
      It is called the CrunchPad, and it will arrive in time 
      to play Duke Nukem Forever.
    
      In the meantime please enjoy our UTTERLY unbiased
      opinion on the upcoming next version of the Chumby.
     

The article's contents don't seem valuable, either. They express an opinion
about the Chumby and then at the end, say "Oh, except that thing in the
picture that we've been criticizing isn't what we thought it was."

TechCrunch, are you sure you wouldn't like to impose a _voluntary_ embargo? ;)

------
rufo
From the article:

UPDATE – Chumby is reporting that the Chumby One is much different from the
Chumby shown here. The plot thickens.

------
icefox
The new one looks like those horrible TV's that you see at bus stations
attached to chairs with a slot for quarters.

------
CrLf
One word: ugly.

